

The Art & Science of CSS is Free to Download - Anon84
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/11/18/the-art-science-of-css-is-free-to-download/

======
hs
[http://cssdesign.s3.sitepoint.com/Art_Science_Of_CSS_Giveawa...](http://cssdesign.s3.sitepoint.com/Art_Science_Of_CSS_Giveaway.zip)

------
Jem
Note to self: don't buy another Sitepoint book ever again, because it will be
given away free 2 months later.

~~~
rcoder
Note to self: reward companies who share their IP freely by buying their
products whenever possible, to encourage further sharing.

~~~
Jem
You are aware of the fact that it was a joke, yes? I mean, I just want to
check that.

------
bengtan
+1 Bump. Thanks for the link.

